# FS - Freshwater Equipment!



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

All items are first come first serve, no holding


CO2 Reactor (will post pics, kind of looks like a calcium reactor)
*$30*

----------------------

2.5 or 5g tank (will measure on wednesday)
great condition, not chips or major scratches
*$5*

------------------------
Aquaclear 20
Used on and off for 6 months, no media/sponges

*$15*

-------------------------------------------

Python Faucet Adapter
Same as the python one but no hose on it
*$5*

-------------------------------------------

Blue gravel
enough for a layer of 2" in a 36x12 tank
*$10*

------------------------------------------

gram scale 
you can use it to measure your fertilizers to be precise
*$20*

------------------------------------------

36" Bubble wand
*$10*

------------------------------------------

slate rocks
*$2/ lb*

-----------------------------------------

eheim surface skimmer
fits a 12/16mm tubing for eheim 2213 filters
*$25*

----------------------------------------

36" Coralife T5 (NO) dual light fixture 
Comes with a 6500k and one colormax lights
*$30*

---------------------------------------

maxijet 1200
*$20*

---------------------------------------

aquaclear 20 powerhead
*$20*

More to come as I sort through my stuff


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd you for the light.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

pm'd you for the fluval U2! Why didn't you say something when I was there earlier!?


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

interested in the faucet adapter. where are you located?


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd for the tank!!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Located in Burnaby(BCIT area) on weekdays and Surrey(Guildford area) on the weekends


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

coralife light back on sale


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like the fluval u2, Aquaclear 20, and Aquaclear 20 powerhead. 
sent u a pm as well


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm interested in the AC20 powerhead also, if you haven't sold it already. Please let me know if the first buyer doesn't get it.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

U2 is now sold.All items first come first serve. Send me a pm if interested


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You were going to post some pics? Is the CO2 reactor a PVC one?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

no it is not a PVC one. I ran out of time on Wednesday. I'll be in Surrey all weekend so pictures will come then.


----------

